# Bluebird SR20DET Upper/Lower Oil Pan



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

In Perfect Condition! No dings on pan! It includes the Upper & Lower Oil Pan! 

$100.00 shipped! Email me @ [email protected]


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

Ok Louis I see your plugging that your selling this thing everywhere! 

Well if you're going to put it up for sale on here at least put some info down on why someone would want this. What are the benefits of having this oil pan?


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

If you have a smashed DET Oil Pan, Good Luck finding one in the US for a Factory Japanese part! The US Spec Upper/Lower oil pan will not fit onto a DET block! You smash your oil pan, you are S.O.L.!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2002)

TurbochargedSER said:


> *If you have a smashed DET Oil Pan, Good Luck finding one in the US for a Factory Japanese part! The US Spec Upper/Lower oil pan will not fit onto a DET block! You smash your oil pan, you are S.O.L.! *


Yea, I found that out the hard way.


----------

